# Return of the Two



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The two figures were on their knees, hands tied behind their backs by thick chains. Seven figures in knee length coats with Lascarbines pulled across their fronts stood guard in the darkness, each one wore black cloth masks with the eyes and mouths cut out reminiscent of the thieves of Old Terra. Both men on their knees stared at the grey, grime covered ground with sunken eyes both grinning wolfishly. 

A pair of giant doors were pulled apart several metres away, revealing a bright sunlight that forced the guards to look away for a few seconds. A silhouette turned around the corner of the right shutter and walked towards them, arms folded he wore a coat not dissimilar to the rest of the Gangers present however unlike them he did not wear a mask. A goatee covered most of his mouth area, his bald head glistening with what seemed to be polish. His dull brown eyes met those of the prisoners and the corners of his mouth lifted joyfully. 

As he approached he laughed loudly saying “Well well if it isn’t Jimmy and Malcus Fera, last time I heard you pair were preparing to leave Praetoria once and for all. You two should have stayed dead” at this the man kicked upwards, catching the smaller of the two in the jaw and sending him sprawling onto his back, blood dripping from a long cut across his mouth. 

His brother, Jimmy tried to stand but found the mans fist hitting his gut winding him and pushing him back to the floor though he refused to buckle and instead let out a faint laugh. Looking up, the dirty Jimmy winked and said “Haven’t lost your charm I see Carlo” once again the man, hereby known as Carlo punched Jimmy and spat on his brother’s face with a evil smirk. 

Jimmy looked at Carlo and asked inquisitively “Why? We were friends and now you are holding us hostage and for what? Money? Power?” Carlo stepped closer and went down onto his haunches saying “You. You killed my Father, you threw my family into disgrace and fled! Then when you return you march through the space port like you rule it!” he drew a Laspistol and smacked it into his cheek, splitting it on the teeth and sending blood spraying. 

He grabbed Jimmy by the collars and hauled him to his feet, head butting him twice in the process before throwing him to two of his Enforces who grabbed one arm each and held him up for Carlo who began to lay punch after punch into him. Spittle and blood ran freely from his mouth, yet Jimmy did not yield instead after each blow pulling himself upright and smiling evermore weakly. 

Then his assailant stopped and stepped back, Jimmy pulled away his left arm, wiping away the wetness on his lips and murmured “Your gonna pay for this Carlo, you and everyone of your frakking family and friends” Carlo chuckled suddenly and levelled his Laspistol, firing twice both rounds hit Jimmy in the shoulder and sent him twirling around in a circle before impacting the floor. 

Darkness began to overtake Jimmy, who desperately crawled towards his brother he heard Carlo instructing his Enforcers “You know what to do, when your done get rid of the bodies” and the echoing footsteps of him leaving as the seven figures took up positions around them, they began to kick and beat the brothers without mercy until they deemed it necessary to stop and poured foul smelling promethium throughout the expansive building, the last to leave throwing a cigar inwards and with that it turned to hell.

Jimmy found him and his brother crawling towards a large half broken glass window as the fire began to tug at their clothes when finally the entire warehouse exploded and sent the two hurtling outwards like flame wreathed comets, they fell towards the giant mile wide river below and created a loud splash as both were instantly doubted, floating to the surface. 

Carlo watched the entire scene unfold, hands hidden in pockets with a large cigar between his front teeth a bowl hat pulled tightly unto his head. His seven Enforcers stood around him, their faces still hidden beneath their masks. He took the cigar with the tips of his fingers and threw it to the ground saying “Jimmy and Malcus Fera, they still live I sense it. It is only a matter of time now till they seek me and when they do I shall be ready”.


----------



## Avatar 95 (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome story,hope you write some more!


----------



## Kapow4 (Nov 13, 2009)

dark angel said:


> The two figures were on their knees, hands tied behind their backs by thick chains. Seven figures in knee length coats with Lascarbines pulled across their fronts stood guard in the darkness, each one wore black cloth masks with the eyes and mouths cut out reminiscent of the thieves of Old Terra. Both men on their knees stared at the grey, grime covered ground with sunken eyes both grinning wolfishly.
> 
> A pair of giant doors were pulled apart several metres away, revealing a bright sunlight that forced the guards to look away for a few seconds. A silhouette turned around the corner of the right shutter and walked towards them, arms folded he wore a coat not dissimilar to the rest of the Gangers present however unlike them he did not wear a mask. A goatee covered most of his mouth area, his bald head glistening with what seemed to be polish. His dull brown eyes met those of the prisoners and the corners of his mouth lifted joyfully.
> 
> ...


if I had to give that a score out of ten I would give it 11 out of ten cause it was so freaking awsome


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, heres part two.

Jimmy and Malcus pulled themselves from the water, gasping for air as they did so. Airships floated hundreds of feet above, large oblong shapes that contained hundreds of Praetorians many of which were home to high profile Gangers. Both brothers knew that Carlo owned one of the larger of these Airships, as did several hundred of his inner council and Enforcers. 

The tide sloshed at their feet, yet neither had the will power to move never mind the energy. Both were burnt in several places, their faces singed. Jimmy looked at his brother and let out a faint, almost frown like smile and said “I know someone who can help us he goes by the name of Bruno Testa last time I remember he owned the entire East District of Hive Secundus” there was a few moments of silence before Malcus replied “I…I think we should find this Bruno you talk of, we will need someone of his power if we are to overthrow Carlo”. 

++++++++

Carlo flipped a coin along his fingers, rolling it under and over until it reached is thumb and then reversed the direction before tucking it neatly into his pocket and standing from his desk, walking towards the giant glass viewing port that made up the prow of his Airship, the Nimbus. He placed his grubby hands against it and looked at the expansive Hive Towers moving into the distance in all directions and then at the ten sloops providing escort to the giant vessel. 

Shutters along its length hid powerful cannons and boarding gangways, teams of Enforcers standing at the ready there for any situation. A single mast jutted upwards like a pointed finger from the centre of the bridge which rested directly above Carlo’s seemingly endless quarters, crewed by only his uttermost trusted Enforcers and Lieutenants. The elevator doors to the left behind him parted and his younger, flamboyant brother Gideon marched in with a grin upon his face.

His carried his two gold plated Laspistols at his side, his short shiny black hair and clean shaven face betraying his true nature as a woman’s man not the brutal bodyguard of Carlo. He smiled, revealing perfect white teeth and said “Brother! I heard you had a run in with Jimmy and Malcus, Gonzalgo told me you got rid of the bodies I hope that is true because I for one do not want them two bastards as enemies” turning around Carlo offered him a seat at the home bar and went behind, bringing up a bottle of whiskey he poured two shots and as one both brothers downed it. 

Carlo shook his head and sighed saying “Yes, the are back on Praetoria brother however I do not believe they are dead as of yet however their time will come and I shall be there” the Nimbus lurched to the side, sending the bottle of whiskey sliding only for Gideon to grab it by the neck and pull it back into place with a curse. Carlo walked around from the bar, fingers moving across the smooth wood and walked towards the elevator, leaving a dumbstruck Gideon with the whiskey he shouted back “Hurry brother! And leave the whiskey its mine!”.

++++++++

Jimmy and Malcus limped along a backstreet in Hive Secundus, artificial lights illuminating the figures as they passed shack like houses and began to ascend the Hive Tower from the very centre. Both had stolen robes from a laundry system though they barely hid the pain both felt. The stairs went on and on, with every step they took it became harder and harder their chests began to burn and ache, legs growing lazy. By the time they had reached the three hundredth floor both collapsed due to pure exhaustion.

Jimmy fluttered his eyes open, staring up at a bright light. His body was now covered in bandages, the cut across his cheek was stitched together neatly and the blood and grime washed away from him. He pushed his elbows into the soft fabric and it became evident that he was lying on a bed as he pulled himself up and looked around. The room was large, several cupboards dotted its surface as did a table and chairs but what surprised him most of all was the tall, young woman standing looking through a window several metres away. 

Wearing a knee high skirt with black stockings and a red shirt her long blonde hair was tied into a ponytail, her large blue orb like eyes seemed to pull Jimmy in as he said “Ahem”. The lady turned her head and smiled, parting her red lips saying “Ah, your awake” she began to walk towards him flicking her hips seductively Jimmy muttered “Where am I?” taking a seat at the end of the bed she said “You are in my fathers residence, he asked me to care for you until you awake, my name is Maria Testa I believe my father and you are old friends”.

++++++++

The bridge of the Nimbus was a swarm of activity as black suited Lieutenants and Enforcers in the knee length coats attended their consoles or stood guard at bulkheads, Carlo himself was standing with his hands clasped behind his back at the Command Pulpit with Gideon and the moustached Gonzalgo who dwarfed both in sheer size, his chest almost barrel like. 

Arms folded, Gonzalgo stared at the viewport his veins pulsing in his arm and forehead, his teeth gritted to reveal the silver he had poured onto them many years ago as a punishment. Gideon was clicking his tongue, only stopping when Carlo gave him a warning glare that forced a sense of fear into his younger brother. Hive Tertius grew larger as the Nimbus approached, lights began to flicker to life as its population of brigands and cutthroats prepared for the arrival of Carlo and his cohorts. 

The Airship manoeuvred onto a large landing platform, its escorts landing and releasing teams of gas masked Enforcers resembling the Death Korps of Krieg in both appearance and stature. The bridge opened up, the top section lifting upwards as a ramp moved from the lower section completely covering the quarters of Carlo from attack. The three leaders walked from the command pulpit, Gonzalgo carrying a six barrelled shotgun across his front while Gideon held the pistol grips of his twin Laspistols. 

A unit of Praetorian Imperial Guardsmen walked towards them, Lasrifles held into the soft parts of their elbows between them was a short man with a dark eyes and sunken cheeks and covered in brown robes. The Praetorians stopped a few metres away and pushed the man forth, their leader saying “He’s your problem now” before turning and walking away back into the depths of the Hive.

The man looked up at the trio and grinned saying “You actually came for me! I knew you would! Thank you Gideon! Thank you Gonzalgo! And most of all thank you Carlo!” the Crime Lord stepped forwards and placed his hand on his shoulder saying “Cousin, you got yourself imprisoned of course I was going to get you!” suddenly Gideon drew both weapons, firing twice they both struck his Cousin in the chest and sent his lifeless body backwards spitting on the forehead of the corpse Carlo muttered “Now, now we can finally begin our takeover”. 

++++++++

Jimmy watched the bedroom doors open, a short fat man with a scruffy beard and beady pig like eyes in a expensive looking suit walked towards him, a smile stretched across his clean face. He clasped his hands together and stopped shouting “Jimmy! Your on face I wasn’t expecting to see!” Jimmy let out a faint smile and said “Yes Bruno, neither was you however I seek your help. Carlo, the bastard tried to kill me and Malcus we wish you to help us return to power, what say you?” his face turned into one of confusion before he said “For old times sake I shall”.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Good as always, if not caring about a few spelling mistakes. But still, I would probaply have more spelling mistakes.
Can't wait for part 3.
And have some +rep. (If I can give it)


----------



## Terrabrake (Nov 12, 2009)

Awsome i realy enjoyed reading that.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

very good DA i like it a lot!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks alot guys, good to know you like it, heres part III-

Carlo stepped out of his ground car, a pair of Enforcers dressed in white tuxedos followed their weapons concealed. Gideon was leaning against his own vehicle a few metres away, shaded glasses concealing his eyes. He noticed Carlo approaching and stood with a stagger of arrogance and began to walk towards him with a smile, a large square briefcase in one hand. 

Carlo stopped, hand on weapon and bellowed “Gideon! This better be worth it!” his brother stared, open mouthed at his older sibling and retorted “Why? What are you gonna do about it if it isn’t? You gonna shoot me big man? Then do it!” Carlo stared at him with fire in his eyes and said “You bastard do not tell me what to do, now show me this information” his brother nodded and opened the briefcase taking out a single Pict he handed it to Carlo who’s face lightened as he saw the daughter of Bruno Testa standing side by side with Jimmy Fera. 

++++++++

Jimmy and Malcus stood at the very top of Hive Secundus in the penthouse of Bruno Testa, they looked around at the expensive furniture not wanting to sit down out of fear of damaging something. Bruno himself was singing in the steam emitting shower not caring that the brothers were present. Light shorn in from the large windows that surrounded the room. In the centre was a circular shaft, a single glass elevator big enough to carry a dozen people operated from there. 

It ran the length of the Hive Tower, all the way to the vehicle pool used by the Testa Crime Family which currently was the fifth largest and powerful on all of Praetoria. While not as powerful as that of the Isspanio Crime Family, that of which Carlo now headed, the Testa Family were renowned for their resourcefulness and tactical geniuses. 

There was a Fera Crime Family once, they had held the mantle of Praetoria having been the biggest Family with ties to the PDF but now it was little more than forty people, the Isspanio Crime Family having destroyed it long ago. Now both Jimmy and Malcus wanted to resurrect their Empire by first uniting the Families and then to find the rest of their venerable family. 

Bruno walked from out of his bathroom, a towel wrapped around his lower body. He now wore a pair of thick black glasses, his upper body seemed to sag like a mudslide gone wrong he rubbed his hands together and took a seat, resting one arm over the back of the chair he nodded to a couch and said “Be seated friends do not worry I will not shoot you” and smiled as both brothers wearily took the offered seat and leant back slowly.

++++++++

Gideon and Gonzalgo watched as a pair of Enforcers loyal to Bruno Testa escorted his daughter from her ground car towards a waiting Airship. They moved from their hiding place, past several workers and hurried after the trio, weapons in hands. Gideon stopped a few metres behind them and shouted “Don’t move!” the two Enforcers suddenly spun and drew Laspistols at the pair who laughed mockingly. 

Gonzalgo levelled his six barrelled shotgun, outclassing both men by himself never mind the two Laspistols brandished by Gideon. Seeing this the two Enforcers placed their weapons on the ground and slid the Laspistols away with their feet, off the landing platform and into the Hive City far below. Suddenly Maria began to run, Gideon grinned and gave chase the two Enforcers tried to grab him but he nimbly dodged them with ease. 

Gonzalgo sighed as he shot his weapon twice, cutting the two Enforcers down and turning them into bloody smears on the gangway. Maria yelped as Gideon wrapped his arm around her waist, lifting her in the air and turning her around saying “Not today pretty lady” and pushed her towards Gonzalgo, a single shuttle approaching their position with the name Isspanio upon it. After boarding the shuttle Gonzalgo took a black square shaped object from his suit and pressed down on the red button in the centre, turning the entire platform into a searing ball of heat, flickers that were incinerating bodies flying downwards.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Great fluff DA look forward too seeing more on this one, the place Praetoria made think of Peter Griffin's Peteorria in Family Guy lol
JD.


----------

